# First Seiko Watch! Wow!



## b4d4bing (Oct 20, 2006)

bit of a story with this...i work as a doctor in hospital and one night in A&E (the ER) i was stitching a guy who had dropped a caravan on his finger (long story! ha!) and took my Tagheuer 6000 off as i needed to put on sterile gloves. I usually put my watch in my pocket but had sat on it and bent the strap once before so to be more careful i put it on top of a high xray viewing box. turned my back for 5 mins and some bugger stole it!

so i needed to get a new watch but couldn't afford to rebuy my tag ( it was a present from my mum and dad for my 18th birthday). so i found this forum for seiko divers watches and i had always lusted after a rolex GMT...so i bought a skx009k from ebay from singapore for $99 shipped! bought also a bond nato and it all just arrived today.

wow i am very impressed...heavy chunky great looking watch! if i get my insurance money for the tag....i think i might not even rebuy the watch this one is toooo nice!

enjoy the pics...



















these photos were taken with my mobile phone a sony ericsson K800i pretty nice photos for a phone!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice watch and welcome to the forum







Sad story about the Tag but hopefully the insurance will arrive soon, you can then spend it on another watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum









Nice photo`s, great watch


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to the nut house


----------



## b4d4bing (Oct 20, 2006)

thank you, never been into watches but i can now see how it could be addictive! awsome watch love it!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome b4d4blng; enjoy your stay.









Nice watch & pics









It is addictive; your right







:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum
















What hospital do you work at? If your unlucky I'll come and visit you







( Im a rep)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't let him







Mac and Derek have both had this experience


----------



## b4d4bing (Oct 20, 2006)

the hospital is up in scotland...inverclyde royal.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome.

Who knows when you get the insurance you might end up buying a few more seikos instead of a tag. Who knows you may end up with a rlt.









Subliminal advertising follows -


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

A great watch; you may find with the Pepsi bezel and blue dial that a navy/grey Bond NATO is a better match though.


----------



## b4d4bing (Oct 20, 2006)

it is navy and grey...just the light


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!









They're great pics of a great watch, especially for a phone. I have to spend ages getting a decent shot from a standard digital camera!

Sorry to hear about your Tag, especially as it held sentimental value. As Phil said, you could get another with your insurance! I hear the RLT range are very nice...









Andrew.


----------



## lsuguy7 (Jul 22, 2006)

welcome and great shots of the 009


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum Doc!









And if you ever get tired of the Pepsi bezel you can always swap the insert for a black insert, just ask









The Seiko you own is a cracking watch, yet easily replaceable if damaged or nicked


----------



## b4d4bing (Oct 20, 2006)

it really is so nice, was thinking about buying a rolex submariner with any insurance money i get, but now i have this i think it has got the divers watch thing out of my system! not sure if i would spend the money straight away!


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats!

The best photos from a phone I've ever seen!!!

Now you got to get a 007 and a 009j...the sickness has taken over. I can feel it!!!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about the Tag; if you have a record of the serial number etc. it might be worth checking the local C*sh C*nverters and similar shops - I was burgled several time some years ago when I lived in the city, and each time much of my property turned up in local shops because the thieving b*ggars were too lazy to go far...

Now you have a (very nice) divers you need to diversify... you'll need something gold for formal...



and certainly an RLT...

And so it begins.

Addiction is such a dirty word. But that's what it is. I have this pain in ma wallet, Doc, wha' d'ya think it is?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thats a quality watch, looks pretty cool too! I must admit that im not sure that I would invest in an omega seamaster after looking on this forum at the quality of Jap watches!


----------

